# Mercury Shrimp's 20g Long Planted Journal



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*4-18-05*









Things have been growing slow because i haven't added any fertilizers yet but you can see the ludwigia grew a little and the new growth was bigger leaves meaning more lighting then what it was used to getting in the 40g. Also the water sprite grew a little and i got the first little plantlet and stuck it in the ground in the front. I also moved a parrot's feather over to the 20g and an apanogeton and i spread out the dwarf hairgrass so it will carpet faster. Oh and i moved all the neons over to this tank.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*5-13-05*









The tank is realy starting to fill up and the water sprite has begun its take over. I also got some ancacharis form the LFS a week before and you can see some of the off shoots near the front on the left side of the Water sprite. I've also added a lot of apanogeton bulbs that i had in the 40g and i added another pack that i bought from walmart on the same day i got the Anarcharis. You can also see that the Giant bacopa leaves are really starting to grow big and i am continuing to propogating the ludwigia. And i've been adding a lot of fish to this and continuing to add more neons as i go to make a nice big school later on.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*June 2005*









The take over of the water sprite was completed when they finally taken half of the tank. During this picture i have already been fertilizing the tank using the EI method for about 2 to 4 weeks and the growth has been crazy. Also the bba at this time has been rollling in and out and some other algae (the worst case of bba was on the dwarf hairgrass). Since the last update i've added a little piece of plastic to the outlet of the HOB that lays on top of the water in a wall position and it stops all of the surface agitation and greatly increases the amount of co2 in the tank. I've also moved the small piece of driftwood to the tank to grow some java ferns on it as you can see in the middle of the tank with the little rubber bands on them . Oh ya and during this time i neglected the tank for 2 weeks cause i wanted to let the plants grow out, the pic above is after 1 1/2 weeks of no clipping, but i dont remember if i did a water change yet :/ maybe i didnt. Heres a pic of the ludwigia repens that almost spanned the whole tank but i cut it up cause it was badly shading out some plants.








I think its time for another tank spec update -
Fish- 12 neons, 2 albino guppies (1male, 1female), 3 ottos, 1 bristlenose pleco, dont remember if i moved the balloon bellies or not yet but i do later on, and 1 black balloon bellied molly (the only baby that all 20 of my balloon bellied mollies had, guess they all became infertile after that baby was born)
Plants-
Ludwigia repens
Bacopa Carolina
Water Sprite
Dwarf Hairgrass 
Hornwort
Apanogeton
Java Fern
Anarcharis
Guppy Grass
A little remaining java moss on the wood that evetualy makes it through the bad algae stage 
Dosing- EI 
Co2- Running at 25ppm no problems (yet...)

Forgot to mention above that i ordered some cherry shrimp but when they got here the bags were leaking and all the shrimp were dead  But there was some guppy grass in the box and i stuck it in the tank. I e-mailed the guy and he told me he would send me replacements and i asked him if he was selling anything else and he gave me a big list so i also ordered 3 amanos, pennywort, dwarf sags, and some H. polysperma . He sent them out the next Monday via DHL and everything got here alive .


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*shrimp pics*

well, thought i'd share some pics of the shrimp before i move on to august and my first attempts to aquascaping the tank after 3 long months of battling algae 








Super red cherry


















2 of the 3 amanos i got and later on i added 2 more smaller amanos that my lfs was selling









and of course speedy my mystery snail


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*8-5-05*

Well, the algae stage was over but more problems arised. The co2 ladder became infested with ramshorn snails so i moved it from the back of the tank to the side wall so it was easier to get to and clean but it seemed that every day some kind of gunk got in the track of the bubbles and the co2 was stopped for a few hours at a time until i cleaned it or removed whatever was in the way (usualy big ramshorn snails that dont now how big their shells are and think they can fit through the holes in the ladder) Anyways, other then some frequent fuzz algae on the wall and a little bba on old dwarf sag leaves everything was growing well except the Ludwigia repens. During this time 2 of the stems were going through some sort of melt and the bottom of the stem would start turning brown then it would continue to crawl up the stem and eventually the stem became mushy and the leaves started falling off . This took the ludwigia stems slowly and every week i had to throw away 1 or 2 stems but i had a trillion of them so it took a while to wipe them out. Also a few days before i found some 25w daylight bulbs at walmart so i bought some cause it was 10wats more then what i had and it was cheap ($4 a bulb). Heres the updated pic- 









Since the last update i moved the driftwood from my 40g to play around with in the 20g. I wanted to use the driftwood as a centerpiece and grow stuff on it and create a carpet with the dwarf sag but eventually the dwarf sag got a little to tall and in a 20g long i only have 10in of space to work with and dwarf sag took half of it so the carpet idea wasn't a good one. I've also added some rotala rotufundila (sp?) to the mix and you can see the Hygrophila polysperma in the left side growing in quickly.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*8-12-05 (attempt #2)*

This is proably the worst my tank has been looking in quite a while and after this i thought i should have just stuck with the first design. In this design i wanted to do the hill design where the plants slope downwards into a carpet. I kept some of the pennywort in the left side cause i didn't wanna swtich out too many plants at once or the algae could have a chance to take over cause i still haven't fixed the co2 ladder problem yet. Since the last update i've been doing a lot of plant shipping and ordering. I sipped out some najas grass and other fast growing stems and i traded some people with the dwarf hairgrass i had cause i didn't like the look of it in my tank. What i got through 2 trades and one purchase was 2 marimo balls, Marsilea minuta, xmas moss, erect moss, and Ludwigia brevipes. I've also went to the lfs a few more times and i picked up one anubias nana some needleleaf ludwigia (not doing too well but i still have some) and the guy at the lfs gave me some glosso free . Heres a pic of what the tank looks like- 









The reason why i have this big empty spot in the left is cause i was trying to clear a spot for the glosso and the marsilea. I was planning on using glosso but its a high light plant so i don't know if it'll workout in my tank so i'm keeping the marsilea as an alternative option. I chose the position of the wood so the wood looked like it was going to be sticking out of the hill and i attached the xmas moss onto the bigger arm and some erect onto the smaller one and the nana is in the bottom right corner of the wood and i couldnt' decide how to attach it. After trying to attach the anubias to the wood in a good position i've found that it was harder then i thought and imagined and spent an hour trying to make it look nice but it turned out badly and i couldn't keep the scape longer then a week, but i did keep the hill idea .


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*8-26-05*

I finally finished all my summer homework (4 days before school started ) and had all friday to think over the new layout. I looked at two articles on aquascaping and i've found they were pretty helpful. Then i went to APC to talk to some guys in the chatroom about the wood i had and some questions on focal points that i had. After about 2 to 3 hours of doing this i finally drew a little image in my brain of how i wanted it and how i was going to be placing everything. Ever since the last update I added the following plants- Parrots feather, Anubias nana 'petite', another Anubias nana, a nice handful of baby tears (already had some but they are slow growing, especially when you're waiting for them to grow to use), Sunset hygro, some crypts (wendtii and beckettii). I might be getting rid of the red crypt (forgot which one it was) cause it takes away from the focal point but i'll probably move the green crypt to the back where the taller dwarf sags are when it gets bigger. Since the last update i have also fixed my co2 problem (and hopefully it'll stay that way). What i did was get rid of the co2 ladder and made a powerhead reactor. After i added the powerhead in most of the plants have been pearling on a daily basis and hopefully this will continue. While i was clipping the plants and sticking them into the new layout i didnt have any room for the hornwort and pennywort so i got rid of it and stuck it into the 40g which seems to be packed with whatever i didnt want in the 20g :/. I'll also post the new tank specs which have changed quite a bit, but for now heres my pregnant cherry shrimp dragging her babies along.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

full tank view 









right side of tank









glosso taken from top of tank

Any helpful criticism/opinions/comments welcome. Right now the right side in my opinion is pretty much set, all it really needs to do is grow in and fill in any empty spots but it still looks a bit busy cause of all the dwarf sag in front of the wood so i might switch it out with some more nana or nana petites later or some pygmy chains. As for the left side, i'm waiting for the glosso to grow in now, its doubled in amount since i got it but at first i didnt stick it into the ground correctly (didn't clip into individual plantlets) and i used some small tweezers but i got some 10in ones that work out pretty well and i replanted them after i snipped the longer chains. I am also gonna move the red crypt later cause it takes away from the focal point on the nana's and the rest of the right side. 

Tank Specs-
Lighting- 2 desklamps with 2- 25w daylight 6500k Lights of America lights
Co2- 1- 2L bottle and a 1L bottle that came with the Nutrafin system connected to a DIY Powerhead Reactor
Inhabitants- 5 Amanos, roughly 12 cherrys, 14 ghost shrimp, lots of ramshorn snails, 1 Mystery snail
Plants-
Parrots feather
Giant Bacopa
Baby Tears
Sunset Hygro
Green Hygro
Ludwigia Brevipes
Ludwigia Needleleaf
Wisteria
Dwarf Sag.
Spoontip Sag.
Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'
Amazon Sword
Anubias nana
Anubias nana 'petite'
Crypt. wendtii
Crypt. beckettii
Glosso
Marsilea
Christmas Moss
Erect Moss
Java Moss
Fertilizers- Green Light Stump Remover (KNO3 4x week), Fleet Enima (PO4, 4x week), Flourish (Micronutrients 3x week)
Substrate- %50 Gravel, %50 Schultz Aquatic Soil
Filter- Penguin 110

more pics-








Ludwigia Brevipes









Parrot's Feather









another full tank shot









and another pic with no rim


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*8-28-05*

Lately there has been a lot of brown algae in the tank so i moved an Oto into the tank yesterday but i am gonna plan to move maybe 3 more from the 40g into the 20g and they will most likely live in the 20g for now on cause i've found that once i took them out the following week brown algae started growing on the glass only. I intended for the 20g to be a shrimp only tank but a few otos won't hurt and plus they dont eat baby shrimp so that is a plus. Also since the last post i recieved some mini moss and some taiwain moss and might see if i can stick that into the tank soon. The other moss that i have like the xmas moss are showing some nice new growth even though it is hard to see its growing Also the java ferns are growing at a pretty nice rate and all the anubias have shot out at least one new leaf since a week ago. The giant bacopa is growing nicely and doing what i intended for it to do which is grow out of the water. I wanted it to do that so the hill look doesn't just stop at the surface of the water but instead I wanted plants to be growing out of the water making the hill taller. Another good sign that i have noticed in this past week is most of the baby tears has stopped growing upwards at about 2in tall and they are growing sideways which is a good sign cause that means enough lighting


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*9-2-05*

Today after school i saw a flower in my tank and i went to look at it and it turned out to be a flower from my giant bacopa. Anyways, before that i never knew that stem plants had flowers or would flower in my tank so i was a bit suprised. I dont know if this happens to everyone all the time but this is a first time for me so if you wanna see what it looks like heres a pic of it -


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*Growth Comparison 9-4-05*

I just took some pics of my tank so i thought i'd update it and that way you can see how some of the plants are growing in. The growth right now is actually slower then i had expected like the glosso and the moss but i can't say the moss wasn't expected to grow that slow, its just its REALLY slow . The glosso is slow cause i just started off with a little and i need it to fill a third of the tank. Other then that everything is growing so fast my 40g is filling up with plants really quickly. You can notice that the dwarf sag is really filling in quite nicely and the baby tears is growing quite thick but not as fast as i want it to.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*Cherry shrimp update 9-7-05*

Today i was looking at my tank and guess what i saw. A baby cherry shrimp ! And that was this morning. This evening i was lucky enough to find one playing around in the dwarf sag leaves so i snapped some pics to share. They are a little blury but they are way better then the first 5 pics i got cause i was having a little problem focusing on such a small thing so far away. The leaf they are on is a dwarf sag leaf so if you have some or seen some then you can imagine how small they are. Anyways heres two pics of it-

















Also, its not just the cherrys that are reproducing  (thats a ghost shrimp in case you are wondering and the thing near its mouth is some Hikari Crab Cuisine)-










Well i'm finally caught up on my journal, hope you like it and can provide some helpful advice to help me out  Also any comments or questions are welcome too. I'll try to update the journal whenever possible. I haven't decided if my tank is up to the challenge in entering it into the APC beginners section yet cause i'm still in my collecting stage and don't want to ditch any of the uglier species that won't work out in the tank, but i'll see, December is a long way from now


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*9-10-05 Update*

Hey everyone,
Today I took some new pics after yesterday's maintanence. Since the last update i recieved some riccia 2 days before and attached some to the wood and to one of those sewing things (dont know name). I decided to turn it into a moss farm for now until i have a lot to work with. I also decided to clear some floor space to make room for the moss so i removed the baby tears. I still have a big clump of it but i had to move the baby tears out of the corner. Now that i think about it i should have moved the baby tears in the front right corner instead of the baby tears in the back corner  Oh well, i'll probably fix that problem next friday. Anyways so far I have plenty of xmas moss, erect moss, a little sample piece of taiwan moss, a sample piece of java moss, and a tiny piece of mini moss to work with. I just ordered more java moss, mini moss, and weeping moss so it should be here next next week (not this week but next ) 
Heres some pics of new growth and the placement of the moss-

In this pic you can see the glosso is growing in pretty nicely-









whole tank shot -









Heres a pic of what i have so far on the moss farm  (small amount but it'll grow)-








Going from left to right on the sewing pallet thingies i have riccia (dont know if it will grow at this depth in the tank yet), erect moss, taiwan moss, and a tiny piece of java moss. The xmas moss is the piece in front of the piece of wood and i have a big clump on the wood also. And the mini moss is too beaten up to be worth the photo so no pic yet.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

lovely journal shrimp. It is quite hard to stop from collecting new mosses once you jump into it . . . neh? I recently had someone e-mail me for a plagiomnium sp. I collected in north Dakoda, and he'll be trading me some peacock moss for it. Once you start you just can't stop! Trading and looking in damp places for unseen treasures. :tongue: 

Beautiful shrimp too. Keep it up man! And make sure you glosso doesn't run over the pretty marsilea now!


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

he he  ya, moss is awesome to collect. Just wish i had a few more tanks to hold the moss and that way i could concentrate on aquascaping this one but i can only have 2 tanks and the 40g can't grow anything in it  its just holding the plants until i get rid of it. Later when the mini moss comes i might thin out the dwarf sag to make more floor space available. I'll probably start concentrating on aquascaping near the beggining of November or near the middle of October, just not now  Maybe i should just do a moss scape with the tank


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

*Update 9-20-05*

Well, thought it was time to update again cause i am planning on sort of redoing my tank but i have no idea what my final product might even look like yet. Right now i'm am trying to concentrate on growing out my plants so i have stuff to work with and especially the moss. Last week i bought 2 sandwich bags of mini moss from a guy in Singapore who has sent me some mini moss before but all of it was dead when it got here except a little so hopefully this time it turns out better. The shipping time is about 9 to 12 days so that could probably be the problem except i have recieved moss from the same person before and it turned out great (taiwan moss), better then when i bought some from another hobbyist here. Anyways heres a pic of it now-








My plan when the moss arrives which should be any day now and if its all in healthy shape, i am going to be clearing the driftwood of java ferns, anubias, and the riccia and probably give the java ferns to another member on another forum and move the anubias to the ground level in the corner. As for the riccia i might sell it or i might not, not too sure yet. I really liked the riccia but it just doesn't work out with the color of moss. Heres a pic of the riccia since i had my camera out and taking pics of the rest of the tank








Just to give you guys an idea of what kinds of mosses i have now that i am planning to use, i dont know if i can pull a scape off with 4 or 5 differnt types of mosses but its not a bad idea to try , if it really doesn't work out i can always trade it out for something else.
Anyways, heres what i have so far-

*(Taiwan Moss)* I dont have a lot because half of the moss i just recieved was brown but i do have a little from a while back. But this is one of my favorites-









*(Christmas Moss) * In this picture you can see some of the moss branching out. You might be wondering why Taiwan Moss (above) isn't called Christmas moss because of its christmas tree shape and why Christmas moss is called Christmas moss and doesn't resemble a christmas tree as much, the reason for this is because (according to some other moss people i know) the christmas moss is a darker green like most christmas trees and its bushier looking unlike the taiwan moss which is really thin like erect moss.









*(Erect Moss)* Erect moss is a pretty cool moss that i plan on maybe using it as a carpet or sticking it near the top of the wood and maybe getting some weeping moss near the bottom that way the erect moss points upwards and the weeping points downwards  but i dont know if that'll look weird or not. The picture i got isn't the best but you can see this kind of moss is way thinner then the other two and grows in long straight strands instead of all these branches like taiwan moss and xmas moss.









*(Java Moss)* Right now i have very limited java moss but some more should be coming soon with the mini moss shipment and maybe a plant trade that is still pending. 

Thats all the moss i have right now, I do have some more mini moss and weeping moss coming but i dont know about the condition of those two yet so i am not sure if i will be able to use them in the tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

haha-- it's so easy to grab an individual strand of identified moss and be like-- oh, this is probably taiwan!!

just you wait and see-- after a while telling them all apart will be a huge aggravation!!!

I have a lot diff mosses in a grow out tank, which were originally separated in the tank, but now everything is mixed up!!

Quotes from me looking at the grow out tank before I left home:

"Oh, that's taiwan but . . . mixing in, and invading in there, that's weeping . . . oh crud . . ."

"that's christmas, but some of those strands look too wide . . . is it taiwan??"

"um . . . I don't even know what that one is . . ."

"is that java growing out of the weeping area?? I didn't even include java in here . . . !!"

"Singapore . . . is mixing with x-mas . . . both are triangular vasicularia . . . yeah I'm screwed . . ."

ahh, the aggravation.

Plus, from my experience, Taiwan grows way faster than the others!!! They are always threatening to swamp everything else!! Once I left for a trip, and the taiwan and grown off the wood to blanket even the ravenous glosso and hygrophilas under it's almighty suffocating grip of triangular fronds . . . yeah I've instructed my friend who's taking care of it to regularly prune back and sell the taiwan . . . it's a scary moss . . . but so beautiful . . .

Well, good luck keeping all the mosses figured out! roud: 

Maybe you'll do a better job than me.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks  hopefully the moss grows as fast as you say it does. I only had a tiny portion of taiwan moss to start so its not moving much but hopefully adding a little more to it will give it a boost


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, haven't updated in a long time but here is what happened since. I sold/moved all the plants except Glosso, mini moss, giant bacopa, dwarf hairgrass, and i got a lot of HC. I also got rid of my diy co2 reactor and made Rex's Diy inline reactor and i connected it to my Fluval 404. And this weekend i made a DIY hood and overdrove 2 T8 24" flurorescent tubes with an Advance REL-4P32-SC 4x but the tubes were Hagen Sun Glo tubes so its a lot yellower then before but better lighting and better spread then before  Here are the pics-

without stain-









with stain (a little blurry)-









inside-









open-









mini moss-









HC-









Glosso-









Full tank shot-









Plans-
I'm not too sure if i am going to go back to a fully planted with stems yet but most likely after christmas i will. For now i want to grow out the HC and the mini moss then slowly take out the glosso and maybe get some more dwarf hairgrass. The inhabitants in the tank right now are cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, snails, and otos. After christmas i will be ordering some snowball shrimp and bee shrimp that will be living in my 20g and if my cherry shrimp population is going strong then i'll move them into the 40g which will be emptied this weekend.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

MercuryShrimp,

Man you have done A LOT of GREAT work to your tank!!! The last pic you posted look SWEET!! The gloso is looking bada$$! I hope you get it like you like it, and keep up the good work!! roud: 

DREW


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks drew 
Right now i think this is probably just gonna be a temporary thing with all the carpet plants. Eventually i will go back to stems when i have the time and really test out the new lights  The glass might look dirty cause its from a garage sale and i've tried my hardest to get it clean but it just won't budge  but later on when i go back to stem plants it won't be as visible


----------



## ching4ever (Feb 17, 2005)

great to see u improve so much since ur first pic. but i prefer the previous scape, it look more focus than the latest one but still, it is a good tank!!


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

the previous one i used the golden ratio and i plan to go back to it. The reason why i just stuck the wood in there was because i didn't want to disturb the HC until it got thicker so this is temporary. I am probably not going to enter the APC contest anymore cause its just not ready and there is no way i can grow a tank full of HC and half a tank full of stems in such short time. My favorite scape so far is the one on post #12 which i might go back to later on if i don't do a full tank of stems.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

I really like this journal, great work


----------



## hir0 (Nov 3, 2005)

This is a great journal. I really enjoyed it especially since I'm going to start a 20gallon tank here in about a week . Just waiting on a few things to arrive. Interesting how your tank starts out one way, then changes in a bunch of different directions


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys  when i first started i new i wanted it planted but didnt know much until a friend of mine showed me the EI method and stuff so after that the plants just exploded. And then i saw some cherry shrimp and couldn't resist


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic progression. From weed farm to aquascape. Yep, you're hooked .

Could you please give me the ID for the grassy-val-looking plant (grouped) on left side of your tank - photo on top of the page.

Very nice macros.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks for the comments  what grassy-val-looking plant are you talking about? whats the post number of the picture? The only ones i can think of that is val like is maybe amazon sword, dwarf sag, apanogetons on the first few pics and that is it but those don't really resemble vals that much :/.

I just realized i had some perfectly preserved plantlets of dwarf sag in another tank, do you guys think i should stick it back into the tank and mix it along with the HC? I really liked my dwarf sag thing going on on post #12, gives it a busy look but at the same time its really green and its the same color as everything else. Also should i stick with all green or should i add some red in there too? maybe stick some blood stargrass on a focal point later on depnding if i can grow it.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Post 17. And I misspoke when I said it was "val-like" :icon_redf , it's really more like sag. I've labeled the photo to avoid me being any more confusing :hihi:.

Please tell me plant "A" and/vs. plant "B".

Thanks merc


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

A is dwarf sag.
B is e. tenellus 'micro'


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, its been like 4 or 5 days since i put the new hood in with the new light and wow was there a lot of changes . First of all it looks like a soda bottle in there and all the plants are constantly pearling and even the HC and glosso. I also changed the light to a Hagen Life Glo 2, the only difference is its a 6700k instead of the 4300k of the Hagen Sun Glo but it cost a little more then the Sun Glo but it is worth it . Heres some pics-

Before changing light-









After changing light-









Glosso pearling-









Giant Bacopa pearling-









Pregnant Cherry Shrimp-









center piece-









Macro shot of an amano-


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like you definitely are hooked! And, if you really have actually made it completely through the collectoritis phase, congrats! I've been stuck there for several years now...and I'm still dying to try new plants.

Good work!
Brian.

P.S. Clean out some of your PM box so I can change my unsolicited sales offer to a plant swap offer :icon_bigg !


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

hey bss, cleaned out my pm box . Also i am definently not finished with my collecting phase but i didnt have all the room to keep all the mosses and stuff so i've let go like 4 or 5 differnt speices of a few mosses and stems but on the mosses i definently chose the best one which was the mini moss becuase it is exactly what i wanted. I orignally wanted xmas moss but it wasn't a christmas tree shape and didnt look green then i got a little taiwan moss but not enough so i didnt use it and then i won a few auctions on aquabid for AquaticMagic's mini moss so i decided to go with that . The reason why i got rid of all the plants in the 20g is cuase i'm going on vacation for 2 weeks and if i do stems then it'll be a jungle when i get back but this way is working out pretty good right now and once i get back i will probably stock up on some other kinds of stems now that i updated the light  But i still have a few species i liked like ludwigia brevipes and stuff in another tank


----------

